# corner box or mud tube????



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm using the mud tube and flusher set from BTE, but I have a heck of a time to get the three ways nice, unless I let it dry just as the blades left it, then go back and fill. Anyone got a sure fire way to do them up? Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

dicksdrywall said:


> I'm using the mud tube and flusher set from BTE, but I have a heck of a time to get the three ways nice, unless I let it dry just as the blades left it, then go back and fill. Anyone got a sure fire way to do them up? Maybe I'm doing it wrong?



Experience!

Sorry, but it's the only logical answer.:whistling


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

dicksdrywall said:


> I'm using the mud tube and flusher set from BTE, but I have a heck of a time to get the three ways nice, unless I let it dry just as the blades left it, then go back and fill. Anyone got a sure fire way to do them up? Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


 
two things here, first off your using the cheapest stuff they got okay??

second thing, you will have to do the three way corners by hand no matter what tools you have, okay?? I have ames type tools and the alpha-techs and you HAVE TO DO THE THREE WAYS BY HAND, no way around that

after I run the angles and corners, the next day I do ONE side of the corners by HAND 6 inches in each direction, after I run the corners the next time,,,, the day after I run the 3-ways in the other way, just like you do with hand taping. 

If your looking for a tool that will do 3-way corners.. they don't make em yet


----------

